# DA Summer Showcase



## Kicknit22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Is the SUMMER SHOWCASE only for the top 5 finishers of each region?


----------



## Josep (Jan 8, 2018)

Are you talking about the playoffs in Del Mar at the end of June?


----------



## younothat (Jan 8, 2018)

For all the events see:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-2018-da-event-schedule

Summer Showcase & Playoffs: Boys' _(U-15, U-16/17, U-18/19)_ - June 18-24; Girls' _(U-14, U-15, U-16/17, U-18/19)_ - June 23-June 30, 2018
_SoCal Sports Complex, 3302 Senior Center Drive, Oceanside, CA 92056_

For the girls playoff start at U15 this year, depending on conference top 3 each conference plus x amount of wildcards (current 4 in the SW but that's a moving target).
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/standings.php?leagueId=MTAwOA==

For the girls at U14 all teams can attend the showcase, at U15+ any team that doesn't make the playoffs can attend the showcase.


----------

